# New kitten - litter training - please help!



## Kelz110 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all. I have just joined Pet Forums because my partner and I are having trouble with our new kitten.

When we bought him we were told he is fully litter tray trained but having brought him home, he uses the hooded litter tray OK. i.e - he digs an imaginary hole and poops in it ok, then he tries to cover it up with kitty litter. But he stands in it and smells it and mucks around in it and then gets out and there is poop all through the house. 

My partner and I both work full time so when we get home at lunch time and after work the house absolutely stinks and he has poop all over his paws and his backside! As well as it being all over the carpet and elsewhere. 

Can anyone offer any advice? 

When we're there and he does it, we can clean him up straight away and empty the tray straight away but when we're at work there is always a huge mess for us to clean up when we get home.

Help!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

When he goes is he runny ? Because that isn't right, he should be doing soft nuggets. Cats and kittens are fastidiously clean and he wouldn't get covered in his own poo if he could help it.

If he is runny, have you changed his food from what the breeder was feeding him ? How old is he ?

Its more than likely either a food change or the stress of changing homes, but I would take him to the vet for a check just to make sure there isn't anything else wrong with him.


----------



## Kelz110 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help. He is 3 months old. Yes, it is runny! We bought him at the pet shop and we were told to feed him three times a day on wet food and give him little biscuits to snack on throughout the day. It seems it shouldn't be runny but it is! He tries to cover it up like he should but ends up getting it all over his hind legs. it's so frustrating!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

He needs to see a vet then. Babies can get dehydrated very quickly. Its probably nothing but at least a vet visit will put your mind at rest.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Defiantly should see the vet for the runs. As for the litter training, maybe try another type of litter or putting more litter in the box? What litter are you using? How deep are you making it? Hope everything goes O.K. at the vets.


----------



## Kelz110 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, how much litter should we be using? We are putting a pretty thin lining but any more and we'd go through a huge pack a day! Will take him to the vet. I've just been told he may have the runs because we've been giving him milk and he's not used to it - only had water at the pet shop.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Kelz110 said:


> Yes, how much litter should we be using? We are putting a pretty thin lining but any more and we'd go through a huge pack a day! Will take him to the vet. I've just been told he may have the runs because we've been giving him milk and he's not used to it - only had water at the pet shop.


Kittens or cats really shouldn't be having milk, certainly not cows milk as they cannot digest it properly. Some can have goats milk but it's not a necessity unless you are feeding a varied diet(i.e. RAW/BARF)which is recommended by many here. 'Kitten/Cat Milk' isn't really that good for them either and should never be substituted for water or food. Best thing is water and a healthy diet.

Have a search on here for healthy diets and good food suggestions. There are lots I have found very useful. Sometimes kittens from pet shops can be unhealthy from poor breeding or malnourishment. Best to get to your local vets and have them look over the kitten, speak to you about worming, flea treatment and vaccinations. They can also discuss diets with you but you might find from reading on here that the veterinary diets may not be what you want, which is fine but do your research before you decide.

I hate to say it but depending on the type/brand of litter you are using, it's going to be expensive. Having a kitten/cat/pet is not cheap and is a big responsibility. You need to have, depending on the size of the litter box and type of litter, 1" to 2" of litter (2.5cm to 5cm) from the bottom up. The litter needs to be cleaned(scooped) daily if not every other day and changed completely weekly (7 to 10 days give or take how dirty the cat is).


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

No more milk, just the water for liquids. Defo take to the vets.

As for litter, get some clumping stuff, that way you just hook out the solid bits (the pee makes a solid lump) and occassionally top up. A litter tray should be 2-3inches deep in litter. if there's a Pets at Home near you, pick up some of the Cats Best Oko Plus. It's like wood pellets. Clean the tray and put a nice thick amount down. About 3/4 of the bag. Everyday, scoop out the solids, they can be flushed, and every few days sprinkle some new stuff in. Then about every 10 days you can get rid of all the litter, and replace starting again. When you scoop out everyday, if the lid is covered in a lot of poop, you could wash this so the litter tray remains pretty clean. Obviously, with the runs you may need to empty out a little more often the full contents and wash the tray well (with bleach) but this is a small price to get your kitten well again.

Worming, jabs, defleaing and neutering will set you back about £100+ in the first 6 months of their life.

Good Luck.


----------

